# ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربى يسوع


البنوتة 

اللى

هتشوفوها

دى

التارزى 

ياعينى مات

قبل ما يكمل 

لها الفستان 

يا حرااااااااام

بصوا كده

شفوها

اد ايه هى مكسوفة 


 علشان تتعلموا الكسوف يا بنات 









[/URL][/IMG]


منتظرة تعليقاتكم​


----------



## gift (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

ايوى طبعا ما له حق الترزي يموت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

يا ترى الترزى مات برفسة منها وهو بياخد المقاسات و لا السبع افندى جوزها قتله لما عرف انه هواللى عمل العملة السودة دى


----------



## vetaa (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

الله الغنى عن الكسوف دة
وبعدين يا مرمر حرام عليكى
عاوزة البنات يتعملوا من ال.....
مش منظر برضة


بس بجد جميلة
ويارب ما يتفصل لحد زية خالص يا اوختى الفستان دة:t33:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

*هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

ونعم الاخلاق والقيييييييم
هههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب ممكن اعرف عنوان الانسه لانها شكلها كده خبرررررررررررررررررررة في الفساتين
الواحد برضه لازم يسأل اهل الخبرة ولا ايه ياجماعه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

ايه يا جماعة 
مالكم ومال الانسة المحترمة دى 
فى حد بيتكسف كده دلوقتى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> طيب ممكن اعرف عنوان الانسه لانها شكلها كده خبرررررررررررررررررررة في الفساتين
> الواحد برضه لازم يسأل اهل الخبرة ولا ايه ياجماعه*​



يسلام من عينيه الاتنين 
انت تؤمر 
عنوانها الاتى
المدبح اول زريبة على ايدك اليمين 
ههههههههههههههههه
ابقى سلم عليها كتير
قولها مرمر وهى هتعرف ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ياخواتى على الكسوف....اتعلموا يا بنات*

أميــــــــــــــن
يسمع منك ربنا يا اخت vetaa
اللهم قوى ايمانك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (24 مارس 2009)

*مكسوفة.. طب ليه بتلبسي قصير*

**مكسوفة....طب ليه بتلبسى قصير** 
*العيب مش عليكى

لأ

لأ

لأ


العيب ع الطور اللى سابك 


تعملى اللى انتى عايزاه


*


----------



## man4truth (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مكسوفة.. طب ليه بتلبسي قصير*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: مكسوفة.. طب ليه بتلبسي قصير*

*صوره حلوه قوووي


شكرا ليك يا بيتر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 مارس 2009)

مكنش العشم يا مرمر عايزانا نتعلم من دى  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2009)

*marmar_maroo

اية مهنى العشم

هههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة يا مرمر*


----------



## sweetyshery (27 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياتي عليها وعلي كسوفها فعلا لازم نتعلم منها بس احنا هنجيب الجمال دا منين 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## monygirl (27 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله الغنى عن الكسوف دة يامرمر *
*البجاحة فى الوقت دة رحمة *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يامرمر*​


----------



## marmar2010 (29 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## god love 2011 (29 مارس 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صوره تحفه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
_​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههه


جميل الكسوف والله ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## doooody (31 مارس 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااة مكنتش اعرف ان في جمال كدة 
:big35:_​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

يا كشوفي يا كشوفي
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
هايلة يا شقية جداً
تعيشي وتضحكينا​


----------



## lion_heart (3 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 جامدة جداا تسلم ايديك​


----------

